# Remove pleco fry from their cave in 30 sec without any casualty**lot of images***



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Here is how I do it

The instruction how to make this cave can be view here.

http://www.zebrapleco.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2533















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice babies! sweet pics, good job thanks.


----------



## Marius (Nov 28, 2008)

Great idea on using two piece cave there. Did you buy it?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

I made this cave myself.



Marius said:


> Great idea on using two piece cave there. Did you buy it?


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

What kind of pleco fry are those?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Kevdawg said:


> What kind of pleco fry are those?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

L144's in case you were wondering the number.


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

nice pictures!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice! Makes me want to try this...

What type of shrimp do you have in that tank? They are everywhere, and babies too.

Is that pool sand you have for substrate?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi I have cherry shrimp in this tank just to clean up the left over food. I use silica sand from homedepot.



conix67 said:


> Very nice! Makes me want to try this...
> 
> What type of shrimp do you have in that tank? They are everywhere, and babies too.
> 
> Is that pool sand you have for substrate?


----------

